# المبادىء الاساسية لتقييم اى مشروع



## alshangiti (9 أكتوبر 2011)

من الأمور الأساسية في دراسة المشاريع الجديدة تقييم (تقويم) المشروع من الناحية المالية لتحديد إن كان المشروع يستحق أن نستثمر فيه وهل هو أفضل من البدائل الأخرى أم لا. هذا التقييم يسبقه العديد من الخطوات التي ناقشناها سابقا مثل تحليل السوق والمنافسين ومواردنا وقدراتنا وتحليل بيئة القطاع. توجد عدة طرق للتقييم نستعرض أربعة منها في هذه المقالة ونناقش مزايا وعيوب كل طريقة. هناك طرق أخرى لا تعتبر جيدة ولذلك لن نستعرضها هنا.
دعنا نبدأ بمثال بسيط ثم نناقش طرق التقييم المختلفة
افترض أنه يمكنك أن تضع 1000 جنيه في بنك يعطي فائدة 10% ووجدت مشروع يحتاج أن تنفق 1000 جنيه الآن فتحصل على 1090 بعد عام ثم ينتهي المشروع. هل هذا مشروع جيد أم لا؟
لو أنك وضعت نقدك في البنك فستحصل على 1100 جنيه بعد عام ولو استثمرت في المشروع فستحصل على 1090 جنيه بعد عام. إذن فوضع النقود في البنك هو الاستثمار الأفضل.
لماذا نعتبر الاستثمار البديل هو البنك؟ لأن معظم الناس إما أن يضع نقوده في البنك أو يستثمرها. لو افترضنا أنك ترفض وضع نقودك في أي بنك فستتغير النتيجة ويصبح المشروع مربحا لأنك إما أن تجد معك بعد عام 1090 جنيه نتيجة للمشروع الاستثماري أو أن تجد معك 1000 جنيه نتيجة الحفاظ على نقودك كما هي بدون أي استثمار.
لو افترضنا أنك تضع نقودك في بنك يعطي فائدة مُتغيرة تتراوح عادة بين 8% و10% فسيتغير المثال. سنعتبر أن الفائدة المتوقعة هي 9% وبالتالي لو وضعت نقودك في البنك فسيكون معك 1090 جنيه بعد عام ولو استثمرت ستحصل على 1090 جنيه بعد عام. فالحالتين سواء.
بعض المراجع يعتبر معدل الفائدة هو معدل فائدة الاقتراض على اعتبار أنك ستقترض رأس المال وبالتالي يجب أن يكون معدل العائد أعلى من معدل الفائدة. لو تأملت هذا الأمر لوجدت أن الأمر يستوي سواء كنت ستقترض رأس المال أو ستستثمر أموالك التي لو لم تستثمرها في هذا المشروع لوضعتها في بنك ما ففي كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يكون العائد أعلى من معدل فائدة الاقتراض أو أعلى من معدل فائدة الادخار في البنك.
يمكنك كذلك أن تعتبر معدل الفائدة الأدنى الذي إن لم يحقق المشروع أعلى منه فلن تستثمر فيه. فمثلا أنت لديك بعض الأموال تدخرها في أي مكان وتفكر أن تستثمر في مشروع ما ولكنك لا تريد أن تخاطر في الاستثمار ما لم يكن العائد المتوقع أكبرمن 20%. ففي هذه الحالة ستستخدم معدل الفائدة 20%. افترض أن شخصاً آخر سيقترض أموالا من أقاربه لعمل مشروع ما وسيردها كما هي بعد عام أو عامين. هذا الشخص لو استثمر في مشروع يعطي عائد أقل من معدل فائدة البنك فسيكون قد استفاد لأن البديل هنا ألا يقترض وألا يفعل شيئا.

​ملحوظة: نحن هنا لا نناقش الناحية الدينية للبنوك ولكننا نناقش تقييم المشروعات فأسلوب التقييم يتوقف على نسبة العائد المتوقعة لو لم نستثمر المال في مشروع ما. هذه النسبة قد تكون صفر في حالة وضع النقود في المنزل أو في خزينة، وقد تكون نسبة عائد بنك ما. فأنا هنا لا أشجعك على وضع نقودك في البنك العادي أو غيره ولا أشجعك على الاقتراض من البنوك فهذه مسألة عليك أن تبحث عنها في مواقع الفتاوى المعروفة.
المثال السابق بسيطٌ جدا. انظر إلى المثال التالي:
ماذا لو كان عليك أن تنفق على مشروع 1000 جنيه الآن ثم تنفق 500 جنيه كل عام على أنه يُتوقع أن تحصل على 300 جنيه بعد عام و600 جنيه كل عام من بعد العام الأول. هل هذا مشروع مربح؟ بالطبع لا نستطيع أن نقيم المشروع بمجرد النظر ونحتاج إلى استخدام وسائل التقييم.
جميع الطرق التي نناقشها هنا تعتمد على التدفقات النقدية ولا تعتمد على الأرباح المحاسبية لأن الأرباح المحاسبية هي شيء نظري يتم استخدامه حتى نتمكن من تقييم أداء الشركات عاما بعد آخر.
مثال لتوضيح معنى التدفقات النقدية: سنشتري ماكينة قيمتها 1000 جنيه اليوم ونشغلها لإنتاج مأكولات ما بحيث أن عائد البيع في العام يفوق كل التكاليف من ثمن الطعام وأجور العاملين بمبلغ 500 جنيه سنويا و لا توجد ضرائب لعدة سنوات. التدفق النقدي في هذه الحالة هو عبارة عن تدفق نقدي خارج وهو 1000 جنيه وتدفق نقدي داخل هو 500 جنيه سنويا. الأرباح المحاسبية ستعتبر أننا في العام الأول –نظريا- استهلكنا خمس قيمة الماكينة مثلا وهي 200 جنيه -طبقا لطريقة الإهلاك المستخدمة- وبالتالي فأرباحنا هي 300 جنيه. هذه الأرباح لن نستخدمها في حساباتنا هنا لأنها كما ترى شيء نظري لا يصلح لتقييم المشاريع الجديدة ولكنه يفيد في تقييم أدائنا السنوي.
أولا: دراسة صافي القيمة الحالية للمشروع
Net Present Value NPV
نظرا لأننا سنضطر إلى أن ننفق أموالا في أوقات مختلفة وسيكون هناك عائد نقدي في أوقات مختلفة فإننا نحتاج أن نقيم قيمة الأموال في الوقت الحالي. لو كان العائد المعتاد للبنك مثلا 10% فإن قيمة 1100 جنيه التي تحصل عليها بعد سنة مساوية لألف جنيه تحصل عليها الآن. فالقيمة الحالية لـ 1100 جنيه التي تحصل عليها بعد سنة هي 1000 جنيه
بمعنى آخر لو وضعت 1000 جنيه في البنك اليوم ستحصل على 1100 جنيه بعد عام فتكون قيمة 1100 جنيه التي تحصل عليها بعد عام مساوية لـ 1000 جنيه تملكها الآن.
http://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/npv-1.jpghttp://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/npv-1.jpghttp://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/npv-1.jpg


ما هي القيمة الحالية لـ 2000 جنيه بعد عامين إذا كانت قيمة الفائدة هي 10%؟ 
قيمة 2000 جنيه بعد عام = 2000 + (2000* 10%)= 2200
قيمة 2200 جنيه بعد عامين = 2200+ (2200*10%) = 2420
http://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/npv-1.jpghttp://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/npv-2.jpg


يمكن حساب ذلك باستخدام القانون الآتي:
القيمة بعد عدد ن سنة = القيمة الحالية *(1+ نسبة الفائدة)ن
قيمة 2000 جنيه بعد سنتين = 2000*(1+10%)2= 2420
ما هي القيمة الحالية لـ 5000 تحصل عليها بعد ثلاث سنوات إذا كانت قيمة الفائدة هي 7%؟ 
القيمة الحالية= القيمة المستقبلية / (1+ نسبة الفائدة)ن
القيمة الحالية ل 5000 جنيه تحصل عليها بعد ثلاث سنوات= 5000/(1+7%)3= 4081.1 جنيه
دراسة المشاريع بالقيمة الحالية يعتمد على تقييم جميع التدفقات النقدية (الداخلة والخارجة أي المنفقة والمكتسبة) بقيمتها الحالية فإذا كان مجموع القيم الحالية موجبا أي أكبر من الصفر كان المشروع جيدا. ولكن قبل أن نسترسل في شرح هذا الأسلوب سنتطرق إلى استخدام ميكروسوفت إكسل لعمل هذه الحسابات افتح ميكروسوفت إكسل

اضغط على Insert…..Function
سيظهر لك النافذة الآتية. اختر Financial
ثم اختر NPV كما بالشكل
ثم اضغط OK







ستظهر لك النافذة الآتية
اكتب قيمة الفائدة السنوية في الخانة الأولى






ثم ضع المؤشر داخل الخانة الثالثة لكي يقوم الحاسب بإظهار خانة رابعة. اكتب قيمة 5000 في الخانة الرابعة. لاحظ أن الخانة الثانية هي قيمة المال الذي تحصل عليه بعد عام (بالطبع في مثالنا لن نحصل على شيء إلا في نهاية العام الثالث)، الخانة الثالثة هي قيمة ما ستحصل عليه بعد عامين، الخانة الرابعة هي قيمة ما ستحصل عليه بعد ثلاثة أعوام وهكذا






اختر OK
اقرأ النتيجة في الخانة التي تقف عليها وتكون 4081.1
ملاحظات عامة على استخدام إكسل لحساب القيمة الحالية:

القيم التي تكتب على أساس أنها مكتسبة أو منفقة تعتبر مكتسبة أو منفقة في نهابة الفترة أو نهاية العام
المبالغ المنفقة يوضع قبلها إشارة سالب لكي تدخل في الحسابات على أنها مبالغ منفقة
لا يمكن أن تستخدم أكثر من معدل فائدة. قد يكون متوقعا أن الفائدة تكون منخفضة بعد عامين ولذا يجب أن نأخذ هذا في الاعتبار ولكن حساب القيمة الحالية في إكسل لا يمكنك من ذلك. إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ستضطر لاستخدام القانون وحساب القيمة الحالية بمعدل الفائدة المتغير
مثال
افترض أننا ندرس مشروعا يحتاج أن ننفق 1000 جنيه الآن ويُتوقع أن نحصل على عائد (تدفق نقدي) قيمته 500 جنيه لمدة ثلاث سنوات ثم 300 جنيه في العام الرابع ثم ينتهي المشروع.
نريد حساب القيمة الحالية لكل هذه التدفقات النقدية. باستخدام إكسل كما في المثال أعلاه مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن قيمة الفائدة 6% وإدخال التدفقات النقدية للسنوات الخمسة فيما عدا المبلغ الذي سيصرف في بداية المشروع. نظرا لأن إكسل يعتبر أي تدفق نقدي يتم في نهاية الفترة أو نهاية العام فلا يمكننا إدخال المبلغ الذي سيصرف في بداية المشروع في حسابات القيمة الحالية باستخدام هذه الوسيلة الأوتوماتيكية في إكسل. فماذا نفعل؟
سنضيف قيمة المبلغ المنصرف بالسالب لنتيجة القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية في الأعوام الخمسة. يمكن أن نحسب ذلك في أي خلية مباشرة كالآتي:
-1000+NPV(6%,500,500,500,30)
ويظهر الناتج 574 جنيه. بما أن الناتج موجب فإن هذا المشروع يعتبر مشروع ناجح ماليا مقارنة بوضع النقود في بنك




يمكن أن نكتب قيم التدفقات النقدية ومعدل الفائدة في خلايا في إكسل ونجعل حسابات القيمة الحالية تقرأ القيم من هذه الخلايا لأن ذلك سيمكننا من دراسة تأثير تغير أي من هذه القيم على القيمة الحالية للمشروع.




فنحسب القيمة الحالية كالآتي:
+ B2 + NPV(B8,B3,B4,B5,B6)
الآن يمكننا أن نجرب أن نحسب القيمة الحالية إذا قلت التدفقات النقدية من 500 جنيه إلى 400 جنيه مع بقاء العام الأخير 300 جنيه. بتغيير القيم في الخلايا تتغير أوتوماتيكيا القيمة الحالية إلى 307 جنيه
ماذا لو أصبح التدفق النقدي 300 جنيه في جميع الأعوام؟ إن القيمة الحالية الصافية تصبح 40 جنيها فقط بمعنى أن عائد المشروع يفوق عائد وضع النقود في البنك بأربعين جنيها فقط.
ماذا لو بقي العائد 300 جنيه سنويا وكان معدل الفائدة 8%. إن القيمة الحالية تصبح أقل من الصفر 6 – وبالتالي يصبح المشروع غير مقبول.
مثال
افترض أنه لدينا مشروعين أحدهما قيمته الحالية الصافية هي 1000 جنيه والثاني قيمته الحالية الصافية 1200 جنيه 
بالطبع المشروع الذي له قيمة حالية صافية أكبر يعتبر أفضل من الناحية المالية وبالتالي نختار المشروع الذي قيمته الحالية الصافية هي 1200 جنيه
مثال: افترض أنني أمتلك 1000 جنيه ويمكنني أن أستثمرهم لمدة عام بعائد يساوي 18% ثم بعد ذلك يمكنني أن أستثمرهم في مشروع آخر بعائد 8% وأسترد المبلغ الأصلي في نهابة العام الرابع. هناك مشروع آخر لو استثمرت فيه الآن يعطيني عائد قيمته 300 جنيه، 400 جنيه، 400 جنيه، 100 جنيه. أيا من الطريقين أختار إذا كان معدل الفائدة هو 8 بالمائة؟
المشروع الأول: العائد بعد عام (1000*0.18) = 180
العائد بعد عامين (1180*0.08) = 94
العائد بعد 3 أعوام (1274*0.08) = 102
العائد بعد 4 أعوام (1376*0.08) = 110
لاحظ انك ستستعيد الألف جنيه بعد نهاية العام الرابع
القيمة الحالية الصافية للمشروع الأول هي 110 جنيه
القيمة الحالية الصافية للمشروع الثاني هي 11.75 جنيه
يتميز أسلوب القيمة الحالية بأنه يعتمد على التدفقات النقدية وليس الأرباح المحاسبية. وبالتالي فهو يأخذ في الاعتبار التدفقات النقدية على مدى عمر المشروع وكذلك تغير قيمة المال مع الزمن.
يعيب هذا الأسلوب أنه يتطلب تقدير التدفق النقدي على مدى عُمر المشروع مما قد يتطلب حسابات كثيرة وعمليات تقديرية كبيرة في المشاريع التي يكون عُمرها الافتراضي طويلا. صافي القيمة الحالية تتأثر بشكل كبير بقيمة الفائدة التي يتم الحساب على أساسها وبالتالي فإن الخطأ في تقديرها يؤثر بشكل كبير على نتيجة التقييم.
ثانيا: دراسة فترة الاسترداد
Pay Back Period
هذا الأسلوب يجيب على السؤال الآتي:
ما هي الفترة التي نسترد بعدها رأس المال المستثمر. افترض أنك ستبدأ مشروعا يكلفك 9000 جنيه وتتوقع عائد (تدفق نقدي) يصل إلى 4000 جنيه خلال عام ثم أرباح تصل 5000 جنيه خلال عام آخر. معنى هذا أنك تسترد رأس المال خلال عامين فنقول إن فترة الاسترداد لهذا المشروع هي عامان.
كما ترى فإن هذا الأسلوب يَسير في استخدامه وفي فَهم معناه. معرفة فترة الاسترداد يساعد الشركات الكبيرة على تقييم مديريها وتقييم قراراتهم الاستثمارية. نظرا لسهولة استخدامها فإن دراسة فترة الاسترداد يُعتبر أسلوباً جيداً في القرارات الاستثمارية البسيطة بالنسبة للمستثمر، فيستخدم في الشركات الكبيرة لتقييم المشاريع التي تعتبر صغيرة بالنسبة لاستثمارات الشركة ومبيعاتها مثل إنشاء مخزن صغير أو شراء ماكينات تصوير أو ما شابه. دراسة فترة الاسترداد هو أسلوب مهم في المشاريع التي لا يُتوقع لها عمر افتراضي طويل أو التي يكون هناك تهديد بظهور بدائل لها في فترة قصيرة وبالتالي يكون من المهم جدا ضمان استرداد رأس المال في وقت قصير.
يعيب هذا الأسلوب أنه لا يأخذ في الاعتبار تغير قيمة المال مع الزمن فهو يعتبر القيمة الحالية تساوي القيمة المستقبلية ففي المثال السابق اعتبرنا أننا استرددنا رأس المال بعد عامين في حين أن الأرباح التي حصلنا عليها بعد عامين قيمتها الحالية أقل من قيمتها بعد عامين. كذلك فهذا الأسلوب ينظر إلى فترة الاسترداد ولا ينظر إلى قيمة التدفقات النقدية بعد فترة الاسترداد. فقد تكون فترة الاسترداد طويلة لكن المشروع مربح جدا على المدى البعيد وكذلك عند مقارنة مشروعين قد يكون المشروع الأقل ربحية على المدى البعيد له فترة استرداد أقصر من الآخر. تعتبر عملية اختيار فترة الاسترداد عملية اختيارية مما قد يؤثر على استبعاد مشاريع جيدة بدون أساس صحيح.
ثالثا: دراسة معدل العائد الداخلي
Internal Rate of Return IRR
ما أيسر أن تعبر عن نجاح مشروع ما بأن تقول أن هذا المشروع يعطي عائد معدله 17% سنويا. دراسة معدل العائد الداخلي تعني حساب معدل الفائدة الذي يعطيك قيمة حالية لجميع التدفقات النقدية مساوية للصفر.
مثال: افترض أنك تدرس مشروع بسيط سيكلفك 1000 جنيه الآن وتحصل على 1200 جنيه بعد عام. ما هي نسبة العائد الداخلي؟ 
نظرا لأن هذا المثال بسيط فيمكن معرفة قيمة معدل العائد الداخلي بمجرد النظر وهي 20%. معدل العائد الداخلي لا يعتمد على تقدير نسبة الفائدة كما هو الحال في تقدير صافي القيمة الحالية ولذلك فهو يسمى معدل العائد الداخلي
مثال آخر: افترض أنك تدرس مشروع يحتاج استثمارات قيمتها 1000 جنيه الآن ويعطيك عوائد 500 جنيه، 400 جنيه، 300 جنيه في الأعوام من الأول إلى الثالث ثم ينتهي المشروع 
لحل هذا المثال باستخدام الآلة الحاسبة سنضطر لعمل عدة محاولات حتى نصل إلى قيمة معدل العائد الداخلي عن طريق حل المعادلة
0 = -1000 + 500/(1+IRR) + 400 / (1+IRR)2 + 300 / (1+IRR)3
يمكننا حل هذه المسألة باستخدام برنامج ميكروسوفت إكسل بسهولة كالآتي
اكتب الأرقام في خلايا متتالية كما هو موضح أدناه





اضغط على Insert…..Function
اختر Financial
ثم اختر IRR
ثم اضغط OK






اكتب أسماء الخلايا التي تحتوي على التدفقات النقدية ثم اضغط OK






تحصل على معدل العائد الداخلي في الخلية التي تقف عليها وهي 10.7 بالمائة
يمكنك كتابة قيمة التدفقات النقدية داخل النافذة أعلاه بدلا من مسميات الخلايا ولكن كتابة مسميات الخلايا يعطيك القدرة على دراسة تأثير تغير التدفق النقدي في أي عام على معدل العائد الداخلي.
تتميز هذه الطريقة بسهولة فهم معناها عن أسلوب صافي القيمة الحالية فيستطيع أي مدير أو مستثمر الإحساس بمعنى معدل العائد الداخلي. كذلك فإن هذا الأسلوب يتجنب عدة مشاكل في أسلوب حساب فترة الاسترداد
قد يحدث تعارض بين نتيجة معدل العائد الداخلي وطريقة صافي القيمة الحالية في حالة دراسة مشروعين أو أكثر لاختيار واحد منهما فقط. في هذه الحالة نهمل قيمة معدل العائد الداخلي ويكون أساس الاختيار هو صافي القيمة الحالية. يوجد عدة أسباب لهذا التعارض منها أن معدل العائد الداخلي يحدد معدل العائد وليس حجمه ولكن القيمة الحالية تقارن إلى القيمة الكلية المضافة لثروة المستثمرين.
في أحوال قليلة قد يكون هناك أكثر من معدل عائد داخلي أو لا يوجد معدل عائد داخلي. هذا قد يحدث فقط إذا كان هناك أكثر من تغير في إشارة (سالب وموجب) التدفق النقدي. أما في حالة أن كل التدفقات موجبة أو أنه يوجد تدفق واحد سالب في البداية أو يوجد تدفق واحد موجب في البداية فإننا نحصل على معدل عائد داخلي واحد.
رابعا: دليل الربحية
Profitability Index PI
دليل الربحية يعتمد على حساب القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية ولكن بدلا من حساب صافي القيمة الحالية فإننا نحسب نسبة التدفقات النقدية خلال عمر المشروع باستثناء التكلفة الأولية إلى قيمة التكلفة الاستثمارية الأولية.
دليل الربحية= القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية باستثناء التكلفة الأولية / التكلفة الاستثمارية الأولية
إذا كان دليل الربحية يساوي واحد فمعنى هذا أننا نحصل على جنيه مقابل كل جنيه نضعه في الاستثمار وبالتالي فإذا كان دليل الربحية أقل من واحد فإن المشروع يكون مرفوضا. أما إذا كان دليل الربحية أكثر من واحد فإن المشروع يكون مقبولا وكلما زادت قيمة دليل الربحية كلما كان المشروع أفضل من الناحية المالية.
مثال: افترض أننا سنستثمر 1000 جنيه في شراء معدات ونتوقع تدفق نقدي خلال الأعوام الثلاثة الأولى قيمته 400 جنيه، 400 جنيه، 400 جنيه فما هو دليل الربحية إذا كان معدل الفائدة 8%؟ 
باستخدام إكسل نقوم بحساب القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية خلال عمر المشروع: 400 جنيه لمدة ثلاثة أعوام فنحصل على 1031 جنيه. لاحظ أننا التكلفة الاستثمارية الأولية 1000 جنيه لن تدخل في حساب القيمة الحالية.
نقسم ناتج القيمة الحالية على قيمة التكلفة الاستثمارية الأولية فنحصل على دليل الربحية 1.03 بما أن دليل الربحية أكبر من الواحد الصحيح فإن المشروع يعتبر مقبولا.
دليل الربحية يأخذ في الاعتبار القيمة الزمنية للنقد ويعطي مؤشرا مفهوما إلى حد ما. ولكن يعيبه أنه لا يأخذ في الاعتبار حجم الاستثمارات في حالة المفاضلة بين عدة مشاريع فمشروع صغير يعطي دليل ربحية أكبر سيكون أفضل من مشروع كبير يعطي عائد ربحية أقل وهذا قد يكون غير صحيح. في هذه الحالات يكون صافي القيمة الحالية هو أفضل أسلوب.
تعليق عام وأمثلة تطبيقية 
على الرغم من وجود عيوب فكل أسلوب من الأساليب الأربعة المذكورة فإن كلا منها له ما يميزه. لذلك فقد يستخدم أسلوبين في التحليل مثل معدل العائد الداخلي وصافي القيمة الحالية أو صافي القيمة الحالية وفترة الاسترداد وهكذا. واستخدام الحاسب يجعل استخدام أكثر من أسلوب أمرا يسيرا


----------



## alshangiti (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لا حقا كيف نطبق التقييم على مشروع منجم للدهب والنحاس


----------



## aidsami (10 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام


روعة ما قدمت يأخ شنقيطي، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.

المشاريع دون رؤى اقتصادية = لاشئ.

ياليت مساهمتك دوما تكون بالعربي حتى تعم الفائدة.

بالتوفيق.


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------

